# Baldur's Gate III



## Ming (Jun 7, 2019)

Well i'm pretty excited as a life long AD&D player. The second one was the reason i got a PC (and joined Urban shortly after).


----------



## Ming (Jun 7, 2019)

Nice mindflayer.


----------



## Ming (Jun 7, 2019)

Definitely a bit of American Werewolf in London in there.


----------



## MooChild (Jun 7, 2019)

Please don't be garbage


----------



## Cid (Jun 7, 2019)

Well Larian are divinity so... cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Ming (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm thinking Fallout 1/2 to Fallout 3? Isometric to first person. Might rock if they get it right. I'm definitely an early adopter on this one. Hope i can import my Paladin (Clang Overbier) from BG2.


----------



## Ming (Jun 8, 2019)

And some space hamsters.


----------



## Ming (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Ming (Jun 9, 2019)

Cid said:


> Well Larian are divinity so... cautiously optimistic.


So probably isometric? By the studio nature?


----------



## Ming (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 9, 2019)

Ming said:


> So probably isometric? By the studio nature?


Seems like the most likely - Divinity in the BG universe.


----------



## tommers (Jun 9, 2019)

I hope they lose the "everything creates a pool of something / each fight rapidly devolves into an incomprehensible mess".

If they follow D&D rules then it might be different.


----------



## Dandred (Jun 9, 2019)

These games require huge amounts of knowledge of the game before you can even play them. "The golden gloves of transportation can only be found if you do xyz and abc in the right order. And those gloves are essential to get anywhere." Divinity Sin 2 was okay, but so much of it had been played by people for years as it was being tested. Felt like i was just reading a walk through just to get any where. "Oh you didn't know you had to meet the cat before you did the thing that lets you open the door the cat can go through? Fuck that shit.


----------



## Mordi (Jun 11, 2019)

Dandred said:


> These games require huge amounts of knowledge of the game before you can even play them. "The golden gloves of transportation can only be found if you do xyz and abc in the right order. And those gloves are essential to get anywhere." Divinity Sin 2 was okay, but so much of it had been played by people for years as it was being tested. Felt like i was just reading a walk through just to get any where. "Oh you didn't know you had to meet the cat before you did the thing that lets you open the door the cat can go through? Fuck that shit.



Sounds like Baldur's Gate to me.

I got excited by the announcement and dug up my old save 3/4 of the way through BGII. Trying to find out what any of my spells were called (nevermind what they might do) was far more gruelling than I had anticipated.


----------



## Ming (Jun 11, 2019)

Mordi said:


> Sounds like Baldur's Gate to me.
> 
> I got excited by the announcement and dug up my old save 3/4 of the way through BGII. Trying to find out what any of my spells were called (nevermind what they might do) was far more gruelling than I had anticipated.


I get that. Thing is I’ve been playing D&D/AD&D through all it’s changes since i was 12/13? So about 39 years. Still love it.


----------



## Bingo (Jun 30, 2019)

Have you played Pathfinder Kingmaker?


----------



## tommers (Jun 30, 2019)

Bingo said:


> Have you played Pathfinder Kingmaker?


Is it any good?


----------



## Bingo (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes definitely, I've not got very far but it's DnD third edition rules and very old school


----------



## Ming (Jul 1, 2019)

Bingo said:


> Have you played Pathfinder Kingmaker?


Haven't played that one. But as it's AD&D I'll have a look!


----------



## Bingo (Jul 1, 2019)

It's very well done. I've been playing quite a a lot of fifth edition since it came out, do you guys play?


----------



## Ming (Jul 1, 2019)

Bingo said:


> It's very well done. I've been playing quite a a lot of fifth edition since it came out, do you guys play?


Actually 3.5 was the last paper version i played. But i'm still playing on the PC.
ETA: It looks like BG3 isn't coming out till Q4 2019 at the earliest so i'm replaying all the Sword Coast/IWD games to get ready. Some IWD stuff is going to be referenced in the new one apparently. It's set 100 years after BG2 so i don't think exporting a character will be likely (which is a shame as i've got a killer Paladin character with great stats).


----------



## Bingo (Jul 1, 2019)

On the pc do you mean roll20 etc?


----------



## Ming (Jul 2, 2019)

Bingo said:


> On the pc do you mean roll20 etc?


Just playing D&D video games. I do miss getting the peeps around a table and getting the dice out though (i’m a dungeon master usually). Something about rolling dice...
Have you seen the ‘Death Saves’ T-Shirt company? One of the DM hoodies has ‘TOTAL PARTY KILL!’ down the sleeves!


----------



## Ming (Jul 2, 2019)

Bingo said:


> Have you played Pathfinder Kingmaker?


Bought it! There goes a fair bit of my life.


----------



## Bingo (Jul 2, 2019)

I think you'll enjoy it, let me know how you get on! I have just finished act 1. It's based on a famous module for the Pathfinder game, which I'm actually playing right now with some friends on the roll20 online tabletop!


----------



## Ming (Jul 17, 2019)

Question to the isometric RPG  people regarding play style. I tend to be a completist. So if someone gives me a quest i'll start doing it but then end up getting another 5 quests on the way to completing the first one. End up clogged up.
ETA: Do you get this?


----------



## Bingo (Jul 27, 2019)

Depends on the game! In Kingmaker I am on the dungeon which is kind of the end of the second act. Finding it almost impossible to complete, so wishing I had gone around and done all the fiddly little quests beforehand now...


----------



## tommers (Jul 27, 2019)

Yes, if you design a game do you make the difficulty match the expected party level of  somebody who has completed all the side quests with the extra experience and loot? Or somebody who has whisked through it?

IME most people will complete most stuff ( it's content you've paid for after all) so not doing them might make things difficult later on...


----------



## Bingo (Jul 27, 2019)

Also in Kingmaker though you can adjust the difficulty level in game. 

I'm playing through on normal, which is held to be quite a challenge.

Rather than fight the boss or change the difficulty level, last night I took my sneaky guy past the bosses (with an additional invisibility potion) to get the loot. I found a key there which has allowed me to use the secret exit to the dungeon.

I had to do this because every time I tried to leave by the main entrance I was jumped by another load of tough guys who I couldn't kill. 

It's this kind of detail and massive range of options that make it a great game!


----------



## Ming (Jul 29, 2019)

tommers said:


> Yes, if you design a game do you make the difficulty match the expected party level of  somebody who has completed all the side quests with the extra experience and loot? Or somebody who has whisked through it?
> 
> IME most people will complete most stuff ( it's content you've paid for after all) so not doing them might make things difficult later on...


I’ve made a cast iron oath to myself. No more walk throughs. Probably. I mean most likely.


----------

